# Tuff tackle.. or go Japan???



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

So, another plfueger bites the dust (you think i would learn after destroying 3 of them!).... and this time it was my lovely carbon drag top end supreme (i picked up down from $299 to $89 @ anaconda)... it did last a year... so not too bad for the outlay.. but RUBBISH primary gears...

Time to replace and now i need another ~4000 type for my kingy plastic sessions (immediate), and also i want to buy a nice big ~8000 or so to take on some 50lb and for live baiting some bigger kings.

I was just going to buy a decent diawa on sale somwhere as after pulling these apart they are better internally than most i have rebuilt (not top shelf, but exceller or similar) and upgrade with carbon washers (as the plfueger drag spoiled me)... but then i saw the Tuff tackle runouts, and wanted to know if anyone has experience?? 
I see they are a bit heavier, but for the price i thought it might make a good big reel for live baiting (8000 diablo), and then just get a lighter diawa for my spin reel which gets more use.

So- anyone out there used the Diablos? any commentry?
And if anyone has advise on Diawa or equivalent Shimano quality reels... ~4000 size for 20lb spinning... i know i can buy better qaulity for more money, but i will just destroy them anyways, so i am not going to go top shelf.

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeerz

Levi


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the symetres in the 4000 size. Not so expensive that I have to worry about killing them but fairly smooth and reliable. I've got 5 of them in varying degrees of age. And they are all still going reasonably well. They could probably benefit from a drag upgrade as after a prolonged fight with a large fish they get a bit sticky. But I've stopped large mackerel and samson/amberjack (still not really sure which one it was) on them&#8230; and for about $110 on fleabay from the US a good buy in my opinion.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I bought a Tuff Tackle Diablo sniper 6000 and matched PE4-6 jig rod earlier this year as an offshore / kingy / jigging outfit. Combo cost me $299.

Compared to a similar spec Daiwa (Saltiga) or Shimano (Stella) Ive saved myself over a grand.

The Diablo pulls 30KG of drag - stupid amounts that I'll never need. Its fairly heavy though and isn't what I'd call 'smooth' - theres a definite industrial feel to it when you are winding, but from all accounts it will perform well and it also waterproof. It also has a shiny knob :shock: ;-)

Tuff Tackle also do have smaller models which are obviously lighter and start from around $80.

If you want it as a heavy duty serious fish outfit then go for it but if you are looking for an estuary /light combo then I'd stick with the lighter weight and proven shimanos etc. I have 4 or 5 Shimanos that simply haven't missed a beat in 5 years despite a lack of maitnenace.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks All.

Jon- i have trawled the forum, and see quite a few people speak highly of the Symetres... i tend to be more diawa orrientated... but perhaps i might just try a shimano for some fun... will check ebay and like sites for best options... i am also going to look into some of the newer 'water proof' reels... see what i can find.

Occy- i tend to be pretty heavy on gear, so im used to failures, but i have to say this sux considering the RRP of the reel. it had copped a lot of salt water OS but i do rinse after thouroughly after every trip and recently rebuilt the entire reel from ground up with full clean and grease etc etc.. the prob cam later under load a few of the teeth on the primary gear failed.. i can replace this main gear, but just wonder how long it would last. the Plfuegers also have very crappy main bearings in my experience..... What is funny is my Asaro, $70 special is still going and a year older....... always the way isn't it???
also, as i tend to destroy stuff... i also tend ot loose reciepts.... bad habbit  i do have the box though! ;-)

Davey- thank mate! thast the combo i am looking at (looking to the specs i can never need the 8000)... and the saem price too... i wont be casting all day, so refinment is not critical, but i do want durability and power..... hoping for a hoodlum this season.... we can all dream right....

i still have about a week before i can purchase, so will keep researching. Again, thanks all for the help. appreciate it.

Cheers,
Levi


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Levi said:


> Thanks All.
> 
> Jon- i have trawled the forum, and see quite a few people speak highly of the Symetres... i tend to be more diawa orrientated... but perhaps i might just try a shimano for some fun... will check ebay and like sites for best options...


BCF has a special on at the moment for Symetre Reels $139 down from $159.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-SHIMANO- ... 48411f2d78

$106 delivered.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Certate 3500hd for plastics and what ever brick of a reel you want for live baiting. I prefer over heads.
Certates are really good, just need to send away for service once a year (you cant do it your self).
I like a good light well balanced combo for using plastics a Stella might be another option. Heavy combos are too much hard work, not such a big deal when live baiting.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks all...

still searching, but found a few nice options... definitely going to stick with japanese for my everyday spin reel, prob a 3500 series Diawa or shimano... found some nice Diawa coastals that sound ok, but have not heard much about them.... Symetre also looking good.
The Certate looks freaking spectacular, BUT at the price i just cant justify it as even with all that technology its bound to get beaten up and drowned with my activities!

Think i will take the Diablo 6000 for my 50lb set up... 

Will update when purchase is complete


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> But I've stopped large mackerel and samson/amberjack (still not really sure which one it was) on them&#8230;


That's a garfish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Not a long tom?


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I picked up a pair of tuff tackle combos for snapper this season (8 - 15 lb with 2000 diablos ) on special at $ 135 each for that I got a 4000 diablo reel as a give away

the 2000s felt a bit rough but seamed to have smoothed out with some use - the carbotex drag works good ( 5 kg max ) is way more than enough 
like all reels I use on the yak it was regreased before use ,more to make sure the job was done right

I haven't used the 4000 reel as yet


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks All,

I ended up picking up a Daiwa Coasta 3000 spin reel.... sounds d'vine with akll the CRB's ect, and bargain at $80 brand new!!! 

Still havent decided on the larger reel yet, but thinking i might take the Diablo 6000 or 8000. sounds good value for money to me, albeit it a bit heavy. Also consideringt he Daiwa saltist....


----------

